# New Pictures



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's a couple pictures of my newest toy.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

OOPS! My pictures too big. Back to the drawing board I go.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
From what I can see so far it looks good!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Sorry, first time with my new camera. Here's the other side.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken
That tractor's is pretty decent shape! I think if the 1225 decal on the right side is as good as the left what I would do is carefully mask them out with 3M fine line automotive masking tape and carefully wet sand around them with a 600 grit paper. Leave enough room so you could sand the top of the hood better and feather any necessary primer in an area away from the decals. The headlight panel would be black like the other tubeframes wouldn't it? If it's supposed to be black then you could use one of Jeremy's for the 1050. His headlight decal is excellent! He also is the only source I know of for the hood stripe. I would just refinish the hood and the fender pan. You'll see a tremendous improvement in the overall appearance. 

I see it still has the clear steering wheel cap, is the husky man still visible inside? If not Jeremy has the steering wheel decal also. What I did on my old clear cap was to polish it with polishing compound and then mount the decal from the inside with clear packaging tape. On a black cap that I put on my 69, I used his decal from the outside and it looks good that way too.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

The decal on the right side is bad. Kinda burnt from exhaust. The hood decal is just like the one on my 853, silver with a black outline stripe. The husky man is alive and well and living in my steering wheel.:hooray: 
I definately want to paint the hood and fenders. All the brown is still in good shape. I can't wait till my parts come in so I can drive it.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Aguysmiley…

That 1225 looks pretty good to me. The brown area’s look like they will 
clean up well and the tires and seat look fine. With the hood and fenders
repainted it is gonna look REALLY GOOD.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes, all the brown is in real good shape still. With the beige repainted and a little cleaning on the brown, It should look almost new. This is by far the nicest Bolens I have.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice looking tractor............I still miss my Bolens 1000. It was a real tractor.
Rodster


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks Rodster.

I've heard of buyer's remorse before. Sounds like you have a little seller's remorse?


----------

